

Content-centric networking with CCNx - alrs
http://lwn.net/Articles/520670/

======
Jonovono
How would a content centric network work if it completely replaced our current
way?

I am only faintly familular. I have been meaning to watch some talks from PARC
which seem to be really into the idea.

So instead of say going to this HN article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4727776> You would type something like
/hn/Content-centric-networking-with-CCNx or something like that?

I suppose everything would be different because instead of having addresses
you would just have the data. I am having a hard time seeing how this would
work. Would you still have sites like Google.com or would they just have to
operate in a different way?

